# Massey Ferguson 1260 Engine



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

We have a 2000 Massey Ferguson 1260 that I had in our shop for six months rebuilding the transmission, last week when we finished it and drove it around it had had a lot of blow-by and yesterday we put the loader on and could not walk by on that side of the tractor. I'm hoping I don't have a engine rebuild on my hands. Do I just need to get the engine warmed up good to get the rings set? Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks, Luke


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Also it has 1,485 hours.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Try working to get it heated up and see if anything changes.
If nothing changes, either rings are bad or compression pressure it getting by the valves.


----------

